# Best Transmission fluid (MTX) to use?



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

I just topped my tranny (MTX) with fluid and noticed that it looks pretty dirty, as it may very well be the original fluid (160K). I would like to get fresh fluid in there asap. Any tips or advice about draining the old stuff? I should I fill it up to the bottom of the plug right? Whats the best tranny fluid to use in this gearbox? Its a 93 XE w/ GA16DE...

thanks Silas


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Motul or Redline products.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Redline MT90


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah...redline mt90 is amazing stuff. you'll feel the difference right away.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Redline shoock proof Light or Heavy weight...kesi24


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Doesn't Mike K. swear by Motul 600 or something like that? I'm not gonna re-read the article, but here's a link.

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/drivetrain.php?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Redline fluid info*

ive run both the MT90 and the shockproof (heavy) in both my FWD nissan trans. i like the shockproof more, it just feels better. here is what my plug looked like after 2 years in my b14 GA with the MT90.

after two years









what its supposed to look like


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

but what does it look like after 2 years of the shockproof stuff? and what did you have in there before the mt90 and for how long?


----------

